# Anyone able to ID this EBay bike ?



## gkeep (May 11, 2017)

Hi All,

The price on this bike just seem too low to be real. Is there less here than meets the eye? The value of the tires and rims, etc...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bic...5de684c&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=112402851450.

Anyone else watching this one?

Or is anyone missing this one, as in it was stolen from you, hence the lowball price?

Gary


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2017)

Wow... that was quick. Sold at this past Coasters swap




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-toc-clipper.108112/#post-717405


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2017)

gkeep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The price on this bike just seem too low to be real...




There's a reserve, so who knows what the price is.


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 11, 2017)

It looks like the tires (wood wheels) are not included in the sale 


I still don't understand "reserve" 
Why not just post it for your minimum asking price ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkeep (May 12, 2017)

And this evening it's up to $450.00. Much more believable.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bic...929aac&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=262976750904.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 13, 2017)

Im gonna say Excelsior Michigan City seatstays snd chainstays are just like my double bar excelsior


----------



## zephyrblau (May 26, 2017)

he's pulled the badge & is claiming it's a Hulburt.


----------

